

Ask HN - How to find APIs, API directories? - factorialboy

I found http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory<p>Are there others that I am missing?
======
JayNeely
Mashery also has a big list of the APIs they enable:
<http://dev.mashery.com/apis>

And Google's APIs: <https://developers.google.com/>

I think ProgrammableWeb is pretty comprehensive though.

------
skram
ProgrammableWeb is my go-to resource too.

There's also: \- <http://www.mashape.com/> \- <http://apis.io/> \-
<http://data.gov/>

------
mehdim
less quality than programmableweb but some APIs only there
<http://www.webmashup.com/>

------
johns
That's pretty much the best one.

